# The Best Wildlife Area In Ohio



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

What are the best wildlife areas in ohio for deer?



Ales Run Wildlife Area
Auburn Marsh Wildlife Area
B & N Coal, Inc. Lands
Beach City Wildlife Area 
Beaver Creek Wildlife Area 
Berlin Lake Wildlife Area
Big Island Wildlife Area
Bott Wildlife Area
Brush Creek Wildlife Area
Buckeye Furnace Mining Company 
Caesar Creek Lake Wildlife Area
Camp Belden Wildlife Area
Cascade Wildlife Area
Conant Wildlife Area
Conneaut Wildlife Area
Consol Energy Powhatan Point Wildlife
Agreement Area 
Cooper Hollow Wildlife Area
Crown City Wildlife Area
Darke Wildlife Area
Deer Creek Wildlife Area
Delaware Wildlife Area
Dillon Wildlife Area
Dorset Wildlife Area
East Fork Wildlife Area
Egypt Valley Wildlife Area
Fallsville Wildlife Area
Fallsville South Wildlife Area 
Fish Creek Wildlife Area
Fox Lake Wildlife Area
Funk Bottoms Wildlife Area
Grand River Wildlife Area
Hambden Orchard Wildlife Area
Highlandtown Wildlife Area
Indian Creek Wildlife Area
Ironton Forest Wildlife Area 
Jockey Hollow Wildlife Area
Keen Wildlife Area
Killbuck Marsh Wildlife Area
Killdeer Plains Wildlife Area
Kokosing Lake Wildlife Area
LaDue Public Hunting Area
Lake La Su An Wildlife Area
Lake Park Wildlife Area
Leesville Lake Wildlife Area
Liberty Wildlife Area
Little Portage Wildlife Area
Lower Killbuck Creek Wildlife Area
Magee Marsh Wildlife Area
Mallard Club Wildlife Area
Mercer Wildlife Area
Metzger Marsh Wildlife Area
Milan Wildlife Area Mohican River Wildlife Area
Mohler Wildlife Area
Monroe Lake Wildlife Area
Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area
New Lyme Wildlife Area
Oldaker Wildlife Area
Orwell Wildlife Area
Oxbow Lake Wildlife Area
Paint Creek Lake Wildlife Area
Parkersburg Wildlife Area
Pater Wildlife Area
Pickerel Creek Wildlife Area
Pipe Creek Wildlife Area
Pleasant Valley Wildlife Area
Poston Plant Lands Public Hunting Area
Powelson Wildlife Area
Raccoon Ecological Management Area (REMA)
Resthaven Wildlife Area
Ross Lake Wildlife Area
Rush Run Wildlife Area
Salt Fork Wildlife Area
Shawnee State Forest
Shenango Wildlife Area
Shreve Lake Wildlife Area
Silver Creek Wildlife Area
Spencer Wildlife Area
Spring Valley Wildlife Area
Sugar Creek & Knobby’s Prairie
Sunday Creek Wildlife Area
Superior Wildlife Area
Tiffin River Wildlife Area
Toussaint Wildlife Area
Tranquility Wildlife Area
Tri-Valley Wildlife Area
Trimble Wildlife Area
Tycoon Lake Wildlife Area
Valley Run Wildlife Area 
Van Tassel & Missionary Island
Warren Wildlife Area
Waterloo Wildlife Area
Wellington Wildlife Area
Wellston Wildlife Area
West Branch State Park Wildlife Area
Wildcat Hollow Primitive Weapons
Hunting Area
Willard Marsh Wildlife Area
Willow Point Wildlife Area
Wolf Creek Wildlife Area
Woodbury Wildlife Area
Woodland Trails Wildlife Area
Wyandot Wildlife Area
Zepernick Wildlife Area


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Missed one...Maumee State Forest :thumbs_up


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, someones done a little homework! 

The only places I've actually hunted in Ohio are the Auburn Marsh Wildlife Area and LaDue Resevoir Wildlife area. Apparently some pretty good bucks have been taken from both, but I wasn't one of the lucky hunters. It seems to me that both of these areas see pretty heavy hunting pressure.

I'll be keeping an eye on this...


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

there are no short cuts to finding good places to hunt deer!
your just going to have to visit all of them. :grin:


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

indian creek and caesar creek are great areas. especially early season


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Delaware


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

all of the above, cant go wrong in Ohio


----------



## buckhntr16 (Nov 11, 2008)

tar hallow


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I KNOW IT'S NOT ON MY LIST BUT HAS ANYONE HUNTED 
Mohican-Memorial State Forest


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

It sure isn't Dillion---I have been hunting there since 1970 and it is getting hunted to death. Very seldom see a big boy anymore. Saw a bunch of big ones in the 1980-2000 period but that is history. Hunters everywhere.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Missed one...Maumee State Forest :thumbs_up


Maumee is the location a client of the company I work for and everyone of our technicians LOVE it. I am going there this spring for a weekend. Our client is nestled right in the thick of the beautiful outdoors and is beautiful resort. mmm can't wait!


Mohican also has a client of ours and is on my "to go to" list. I will try to post pics at some point if I can get them from the guys.


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

*Tag for Mosquito Creek*

I drew a managed muzzleloader hunt tag for Mosquito Creek on January 16. As a non resident, a license is going to cost me $125 for one day. Is it worth it? Do any of you know much about this area of Ohio?

Any information appreciated. I don't want to hijack this thread, so feel free to PM me.


----------



## jasonsmeg (Dec 6, 2007)

I've hunted cooper hollow, and my best bud hunts it religiously and it is a very good public land area that doesn't seem to have massive amount of bowhunting pressure. It does have a lot of gun hunting pressure. Good luck, Jason.


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727 (Sep 27, 2007)

what about Wayne National?


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

*Caesar Creek Lake Wildlife Area*

Caesar Creek Lake Wildlife Area, havent done alot of hunting in the area but my inlaws have land not far from there and it is great hunting.


----------



## GPtimes2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Get some maps (online) and pick some areas that are harder to get to and border private property with nearby foodsources. Try and get between them and the bedding area. You will still probably have to share the area with other hunters, but it will be far less. Weekdays are better. Thursday or friday are farther from the previous weekend when everything was stirred up more (same principle for fishing).
More directly to where to hunt, look into the north side of saltfork (not safe for gun season), and the northwest area of woodbury.:smile:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

VA2 said:


> I KNOW IT'S NOT ON MY LIST BUT HAS ANYONE HUNTED
> Mohican-Memorial State Forest


yes ,over the years i have taken about 30 deer out of there.:thumbs_up... the memorial part is a no hunting zone.the rest of the forrest is wide open.


----------



## bocefus78 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Ohio*

I hunted Tri Valley for the first time on Orange day and was dumbfounded at the amount of driving, pushing, or whatever you want to call it. Seems as if I was the only one there who hunted sitting down. 17,000 acres and I saw 4 deer in 3 days. All were running at warp speed....I dont shoot at running deer. 

I will remain silent about the Amish army.... :thumbs_do


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

you missed ohio power rec lands..tons of camp sites ,50-60 lakes ,lots of deer,rabbits,squirril.....all free..............:thumbs_up


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

A question for any of those who have hunted much of Ohio...

Where is all of the hunting pressure most heavily concentrated? 

On one hand, I would think the influx of Michigan hunters would fill up the northwestern portion of the state because it's closest to home... but on the other hand, I wonder if 99% drive right through northwest Ohio without even slowing down since southeast Ohio seems to be the target destination for most of the people I talk to...


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Don Beaver said:


> A question for any of those who have hunted much of Ohio...
> 
> Where is all of the hunting pressure most heavily concentrated?
> 
> On one hand, I would think the influx of Michigan hunters would fill up the northwestern portion of the state because it's closest to home... but on the other hand, I wonder if 99% drive right through northwest Ohio without even slowing down since southeast Ohio seems to be the target destination for most of the people I talk to...


We hunted the Wayne Forest in Lawerence County the second week of Nov. In a area called Gum Stump. And pretty much had the whole area to ourselves.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Everyone of those places listed have booners around every other tree and the success rate is about 90%. Come get 'em boys!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Everyone of those places listed have booners around every other tree and the success rate is about 90%. Come get 'em boys!!:thumbs_up


Dont know about all that. But we did bring home a good 10 and 9 point from the Wayne Forest


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul S. said:


> Everyone of those places listed have booners around every other tree and the success rate is about 90%. Come get 'em boys!!:thumbs_up


easy their paul s dont let the cat out of the bag, thats supposed to be a secret!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

jmast said:


> easy their paul s dont let the cat out of the bag, thats supposed to be a secret!


Ohio hasn't been a secret for a long time. Every time you get online or turn on a hunting channel, someone saysing how good the hunting is here. Oh well.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I've hunted auburn marsh all this season and have seen not a thing its made for a long year. Last year I hunted Grand River WA with no success but did have my intro to archery the first day on stand for 30 minutes and had 4 does come by. I got busted. I hunted Grand River the remainder of the season and didnt see squat so. I guess its been tough love for me. Does anyone have any experience in NE portion of ohio on the WA's that would like to share so advice?


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Paul S. said:


> Everyone of those places listed have booners around every other tree and the success rate is about 90%. Come get 'em boys!!:thumbs_up


ok Paul,i would guess your honey hole was not on the list...looks like smoke & mirrors to me:mg:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Tn10point said:


> We hunted the Wayne Forest in Lawerence County the second week of Nov. In a area called Gum Stump. And pretty much had the whole area to ourselves.


Not next year! 

I hunted WNF in Lawrence Co. near a place called Aid about 9 years ago. Lot of good bucks there then, and not much pressure, haven't been back though.


----------



## slay (Jan 26, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Ohio hasn't been a secret for a long time. Every time you get online or turn on a hunting channel, someone saysing how good the hunting is here. Oh well.


LOL
I guess that means that everyone will look down thier nose at Pennsylvania deer hunting.
We get some really bad press. Usually from our own resident hunters.

Bravo. I would hate to see us over-run with hunters because of advertising.
We got us some fine bucks here. I would just as soon have them all to myself.

Though I would love to hunt Iowa one day.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

preyquester said:


> ok Paul,i would guess your honey hole was not on the list...looks like smoke & mirrors to me:mg:


Nope...I think I hunt the only public spot in Ohio that isn't on any list...and I'm not telling.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> Nope...I think I hunt the only public spot in Ohio that isn't on any list...and I'm not telling.


watch it I know where you live:RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

bowmanhunter said:


> watch it I know where you live:RockOn::RockOn:


:mg:

Shhh!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

What Ohio residents need to do is call the NY DEC and tell them, that you’re sick of NY hunters coming to Ohio to hunt!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

VA2 said:


> What Ohio residents need to do is call the NY DEC and tell them, that you’re sick of NY hunters coming to Ohio to hunt!


Do you have a short season up there?


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Nope...I think I hunt the only public spot in Ohio that isn't on any list...and I'm not telling.


I'll tell'em .....later


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

bang250 said:


> I'll tell'em .....later


Tell them after February 1st....2025. I didn't think you actually posted over here Bang.


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

I Like this game...:zip:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

No the season is long enough .............The problem is NY deer hunting sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

VA2 said:


> No the season is long enough .............The problem is NY deer hunting sucks!!!!!!


Ahh...gotcha.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Brush Creek* is a great place to find a potential booner. Be prepared to turn into a mountain goat though.:wink: It's SUPER hard access, but that's why the land holds giant bucks.

*Highlandtown* isn't too bad also, but it sees it's share of hunters!


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Hasn't anybody told you that there are no big deer in Ohio:no:. You should just stay in NY and hunt:wink:.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Tn10point said:


> We hunted the Wayne Forest in Lawerence County the second week of Nov. In a area called Gum Stump. And pretty much had the whole area to ourselves.


 If you tell people an area you have to yourselves pretty soon you will not have it to yourselves. I learned this the hard way. My buddy cannot keep quiet for nothing.


----------



## John D 194 (Feb 5, 2008)

has anybody ever hunted the leesville lake wildlife area? curious, my uncle bought a camp on the lake and was wondering if the hunting was any good there.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

John D 194 said:


> has anybody ever hunted the leesville lake wildlife area? curious, my uncle bought a camp on the lake and was wondering if the hunting was any good there.


not sure on the hunting but the fishing is AWESOME!!! HUGE muskies!!


----------



## John D 194 (Feb 5, 2008)

been fishing there ,your right it is awesome for muskies.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

bowmanhunter said:


> not sure on the hunting but the fishing is AWESOME!!! HUGE muskies!!


Yep, a booner behind every weed edge. :chortle:


----------



## Standman845 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ohio is no longer a secret hot spot, everybody and his brother comes here now. Pressure is high and deer numbers are on the decrease. You can still find a good one but it takes WORK and PATIENCE!!! Don't believe all of the hype. The state really likes the money the hunters bring though.


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I've hunted the Tranquility Wildlife Area in Addams county. I seen a few deer but no bucks. Of course I did hunt the first week of the season and not a lot of movement going on. A buddy of mine took a 180" from there about 6 yrs ago and some guy took a 190" typical 2 yrs ago I believe.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Missed one...Maumee State Forest :thumbs_up


You missed another one The Wayne National Forest.


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

slackster said:


> Hasn't anybody told you that there are no big deer in Ohio:no:. You should just stay in NY and hunt:wink:.


I keep tellin' everybody that there are no big deer here in ohio and to just stay home. BUT nobody listens.:shade:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

anyone hunt Woodbury Wildlife area?


----------



## BuckmasterRandy (Dec 24, 2010)

*I have to try this place*

I've wanted to hunt this area for some time but since I found this video it kind of makes it more adventurous. When I seen what happened here to this Matthew dude half way through this video. . . hmmm even if the guy was over anxious and seeing things it's still fun to think. . . well maybe?


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

buckeye_girl said:


> Maumee is the location a client of the company I work for and everyone of our technicians LOVE it. I am going there this spring for a weekend. Our client is nestled right in the thick of the beautiful outdoors and is beautiful resort. mmm can't wait!
> 
> 
> .


It ain't a wildlife area for one. Spring isn't hunting time. If the town is paradise too you I'd hate to be where you are. My funniest time in the woods was the last day of ML season sitting in a tree watching all the "hunters" thinking they were putting on the mojo when it was very evident no deer with a pee brain would dare cross that area in daylight. The "hunters" were hilarious and had no clue I was there being the only one in a tree and the only one who stayed till the last minute of legal time. Never went back but I'll never forget it. Just wanted to end the season outside.

I know why spring is when your coming. You do know those same fish can be taken at less dangerous times of the year.  Rivers a hoot in the spring oh and I forgot a lot of hollering.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

raylandarcher said:


> You missed another one The Wayne National Forest.


Another area that isn't a wildlife area. That is a category "Wildlife Area".


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

the odnr opened up a brand new public hunting spot in vinton county which i believe is called the vinton furnace tract. opened up on 11-16-10 and it contained over 15,000 acres. the cleve. plain dealer said it was ohio's largest undeveloped forest in the state. vinton county is small and had 3942 deer killed in it last year, 286 big buck ohio's have been registered in that county since 1958 and that isn't bad concerning how small the county is. call the game warden in that county and ask for a list of farmers who have been given kill permits because of crop damage, that might get you a good spot.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

completepassthu said:


> If you tell people an area you have to yourselves pretty soon you will not have it to yourselves. I learned this the hard way. My buddy cannot keep quiet for nothing.


 Hunters can't shut up and I for one have a list a mile long of places to hunt because of it. As far as Wayne goes I wonder how someone can have a place all to themselves when much of that"National Forest" what a joke compared to real ones is privately owned. You'd better have good maps not to find yourself on private property and the land owners are sick of telling people to get off. Meet some once when I foolishly went to hunt at that "Paradise". Won't again.

Anyone who cares to do some research can easily tell Ohio is an ok state to hunt but nothing compared to the hype given it. Hunt in a good state and you'll understand. Your money and your time. 

Here's another reason not to listen to the hype without doing some research. A popular primitive hunting destination area just made the news but not for hunting, it was for a "public health emergency, something reserved for disease out break". Rampant prescription drug abuse. Crime is up jobs are down. Come to Ohio, these people are waiting for you to head into the woods and leave what ever you brought behind. Do a little research people.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

iv'e got another one for you, it's called the ReCreation Land and it is in s.e. ohio, i hunted it 10 years a go in muskingum and coshocton counties. they just opened up another 26,000 acres that has been added to it and the american electric power co. owns the property and the odow manages it for them. it is spread out over 9 counties and must contain close to 100,000 acres. call 740-589-9930 for a free permit (lifetime) and maps. ask them if the new 26,000 acres is included on there maps. you also need a ohio gazzeteteer, it shows every dirt road in the state. you will get lost every day with out one. wal-mart usually has them. the phone # is the odow in athens oh.


----------



## czfan (Nov 11, 2010)

Brush Creek.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

S.F. steve said:


> iv'e got another one for you, it's called the ReCreation Land and it is in s.e. ohio, i hunted it 10 years a go in muskingum and coshocton counties. they just opened up another 26,000 acres that has been added to it and the american electric power co. owns the property and the odow manages it for them. it is spread out over 9 counties and must contain close to 100,000 acres. call 740-589-9930 for a free permit (lifetime) and maps. ask them if the new 26,000 acres is included on there maps. you also need a ohio gazzeteteer, it shows every dirt road in the state. you will get lost every day with out one. wal-mart usually has them. the phone # is the odow in athens oh.




LOL. Good luck with the AEP ground. Hunted that for a while but was constantly over-run with others. We would walk in deep to get away from access points and guess what...so did everyone else. The hunting was so crowded it drove me to spend money on a lease. AEP is well advertised and very well traveled, but good luck.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

DV1 said:


> LOL. Good luck with the AEP ground. Hunted that for a while but was constantly over-run with others. We would walk in deep to get away from access points and guess what...so did everyone else. The hunting was so crowded it drove me to spend money on a lease. AEP is well advertised and very well traveled, but good luck.


Problem is people are convinced what they hear on tv and read in magazines is the gospel truth, they are in business to sell things people. Doesn't make it bad just that's what they're paid to do, to sell not tell the whole truth of the matter which is grossly missing and I know I live here.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

S.F. steve said:


> iv'e got another one for you, it's called the ReCreation Land and it is in s.e. ohio, i hunted it 10 years a go in muskingum and coshocton counties. they just opened up another 26,000 acres that has been added to it and the american electric power co. owns the property and the odow manages it for them. it is spread out over 9 counties and must contain close to 100,000 acres. call 740-589-9930 for a free permit (lifetime) and maps. ask them if the new 26,000 acres is included on there maps. you also need a ohio gazzeteteer, it shows every dirt road in the state. you will get lost every day with out one. wal-mart usually has them. the phone # is the odow in athens oh.


Your a funny one. You familiar with the state from a far? Just wondering because there's WA area's not on the map you haven't mentioned.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i live in jefferson, ohio, north eastern ohio.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

DV1 said:


> LOL. Good luck with the AEP ground. Hunted that for a while but was constantly over-run with others. We would walk in deep to get away from access points and guess what...so did everyone else. The hunting was so crowded it drove me to spend money on a lease. AEP is well advertised and very well traveled, but good luck.


 i was there 10 years a go and there was a browse line at 8 feet. that was at the conesville coal lands. the place was over run with deer. this was during shotgun season. i figured it is so far out in the boonies you would just about have it to your self during bow season. with all the public land in s.e. ohio i find it hard to believe there are no un-pressured spots.


----------



## bonemonger (Mar 20, 2008)

one word,amish.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i have a feeling the odow better cut the tags back to three in zone c. i have not been there since 2002. my bad.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

nodog, you sure are a ray of sunshine here on at. merry xmas man, hope someone gets you a dog. gotta be one somewhere hard up for a companion.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

yellodog said:


> nodog, you sure are a ray of sunshine here on at. merry xmas man, hope someone gets you a dog. gotta be one somewhere hard up for a companion.


I always have you, my little yellowdog that follows me around  

I'm no dog because I'm no dog to be pulled around by the leash in my pants.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Whitefeather said:


> *Brush Creek* is a great place to find a potential booner. Be prepared to turn into a mountain goat though.:wink: It's SUPER hard access, but that's why the land holds giant bucks.
> 
> *Highlandtown* isn't too bad also, but it sees it's share of hunters!


 Just don't go there after they release the pheasants,almost got shot out of the tree several times.


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

I've hunted Ales this past year...a lot of pressure.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

brush creek is a good spot but your right about turning into the mountain goat lol i grouse hunt there and it can be pretty tough


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

TTB, To The Bottom of the list please... :smash: LOL!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Ohio is terrific, loaded with big deer.

I know of a lot of land that is not on the Ohio DNR website that does not receive ANY archery pressure, just gun season


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 12, 2012)

has anyone hunting any wildlife area around akron ohio. I was looking for one that you can see more deer movement. I just moved to ohio and was looking for a better one that wasent to far away. the all look about 30 or so mins away. Im always looking to get some deer to fill the freezer. Thanks for any help.


----------

